# Trouble in Paradise



## rupertbrooke

Notice the phrase's common sarcastic or mocking use.
Trouble in Paradise
when a couple thinks that they have a good relationship but in reality, they hate each other.
(watching someone fight and commenting)...um looks like trouble in paradise over there. It sucks!
Examples from wiktionary are:-
(idiomatic) An unexpected problem in a supposedly positive situation, especially in a marital or romantic relationship.

My wife wasn't in the best of moods on our honeymoon last week. ― Trouble in paradise?
1969 Feb. 14, "New Plays: Pilgrims' Regress," Time (retrieved 10 July 2014):
Chaucer's people are not paralyzed by self-consciousness in the act of love. They possess none of modern man's neurasthenic haste to import trouble in paradise.
1996 Dec. 10, Clifton Brown, "Challenge for the Bulls Is to Repair the Cracks," New York Times (retrieved 10 July 2014):
Is there trouble in paradise? Maybe not, but it will be interesting to see whether the Bulls can make it through another season without serious internal problems.
2013 Oct. 5, Tom Russo, "Reasons to get ‘Stuck in Love’," Boston Globe (retrieved 10 July 2014):
e’ll keep on peeping through her window, anxious for some glimpse of trouble in paradise with the new boyfriend.
Usage notes
Sometimes used with a tone of sarcasm or mockery.


----------



## adelan

Sorry, I couldn't get your question even if there is any?? Are you looking for a natural translation of "trouble in paradise"??


----------



## rupertbrooke

Yes, I'm looking for a natural translation of 'trouble in Paradise'. Cennette cehennemi yaşamak is somewhat strong and cennette sorun is just a literal translation. Sahte cennet is a suggestion. Is there a phrase in Turkish her gülün dikeni? I know a rude rhyme attached to that phrase but is it a possibility?


----------



## adelan

I honestly don't have any natural translation of the situation. 

But if you are searching a verb for "*to cause/to create* an unexpected problem in a supposedly positive situation, especially in a marital or romantic relationship" I always use "bok etmek" yet it is slang.

On the other hand we have an idiom "dışı seni içi beni yakar" meaning "nothing seems as bad as it really is" or "everything is worse than it seems"

But if you seek for a literal translation it should be "cennet içinde cehennem" (hell inside paradise)

That's all I may suggest.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks, adelan. Sorry I've not answered earlier; I've had two days of non-stop activity. After long searching, i've found that the phrase comes from 1932 from a film called 'Trouble in Paradise', which begins with this song:-
(Al)Most any place can seem to be a paradise
While you embrace, just the one that you adore
There needn't be an apple tree with magic powers
You need no garden filled with flowers
To taste the thrill of sweet green hours
Gentle perfume and cushions that are silk and soft
Two in the gloom that is silent but for sighs
That's paradise while arms entwine and lips are kissing
But if there's something missing, that signifies
Trouble in paradise. 
That is the wider context but in an article on the development of Antalya entitled 'Cennette cehennemi yaşamak!' by Ibrahim Akkaya appears this sentence:-
"Zaten Antalya'ya cennet-cehennem benzetmesini yaparken de bir Uzakdoğu meyvesini örnek gösteriyor.
'Durian adındaki bu meyvenin tadı müthiş, kokusu ise berbatmış".
Perhaps this comparison could help in a Turkish equivalent of Trouble in Paradise? Thanks for your help. It is much appreciated.


----------



## dilandlanguage

for this fruit-durian- we -turks who lived in far-east for a while- use  "tadı cennetten,kokusu cehennemden-taste from paradise,smell from hell-"


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks dilandlanguage! I'm glad the reference to durian fruit sparked off this memory. I doubt whether durian fruit could help me with the phrase 'trouble in Paradise' but I've learned something else from my thread to the forum.


----------

